# the most you have laughed was at



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

finished the sentence.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Every day. I laugh a lot everyday.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I fell out of my chair once in the middle of a lecture from laughing so hard while everyone else was like: o_0 dude, just chill. While the teacher was annoyed, which made me laugh even harder that I eventually excused myself.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

"Fruit flies like a banana. Time flies like an arrow." 

Once I find something funny, it takes far too long for me to stop laughing.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

-at anytime I would smoke weed. 

'Fraid little else brings the giggles.


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

There is this gif of a dog looking out of a moving car window and another dog chasing it. The dog inside decides he want to play wi- Know what, Just look at it. I nearly cry laughing every time i see it.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Probably a Youtube Poop marathon. It built up to where even the dumbest **** would bring me to tears. I guess that's the point.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

The hand banana episode of Aqua Teen Hunger Force

Or that time we were at Denny's and I noticed my dad had shaved his eyebrows and I pointed it out


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

It was years ago, I was at the mall with two friends, one of them starts flirting with a mannequin, holding its hand and pretending it was her boyfriend ^__^ I almost peed. 

I miss laughing like that


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

2007, over at a friend's for a sleepover. I forgot what it was exactly but some show on Adult Swim said an unexpected bit involving a bear. I burst out with the hardest laugh ever and ran out of air pretty quickly. Laughed straight for 2 minutes. We were in our sleeping bags and sleep deprived, which may have played a part in my uncontrollable reaction.

2012, I was driving out of a Barnes and Nobles bookstore with a group of friends. I left a Starbucks iced coffee on the roof of my car. As I made a turn into the highway, I spotted from the side view mirror a lady sticking her head out of a car screaming about my iced coffee that was about to fly off. It did, and it splashed onto her front bumper. We all laughed throughout the ride home.


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

From my favourite film of all time...


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Some of my best memories are of my daughters' dance recitals. When they were three and four they were really hilarious, really cute with their little tutus. They would sort of compete with each other for attention. It was a huge auditorium, thousands of people in the audience, but the girls were usually totally oblivious.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

When I watched the Republican Debate a couple nights ago.

My sides are still ****ing hurting oh my lord


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Perkins said:


> I fell out of my chair once in the middle of a lecture from laughing so hard while everyone else was like: o_0 dude, just chill. While the teacher was annoyed, which made me laugh even harder that I eventually excused myself.


I once laughed audibly in a 3hr evening history lecture. Professor was not amused. That day, I found out I could *almost* melt into a chair.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

Despite what others may think from reading my posts, I've laughed at quite a few things over the years:

I have a few Billy Connolly stand-up acts on cassette/DVD from about 15/20 years ago that used to make me laugh. It's a similar story with Jasper Carrott - a much underrated comedian. Unfortunately he doesn't really do anything any more and hasn't for years.

The 90's BBC comedy series 'Bottom' starring the late (and much missed) Rik Mayall and Ade Edmondson. It's one of few shows I've watched which has given me genuine stitches of laughter. Most of the 'Live' shows they did are also gold.

My former best friend used to act like a 'tough guy'. Someone who didn't know fear or pain (it was more an act than anything, but still funny). He'd go 'face forward' into such situations with a huge grin on his face. One day in one particular empty class at lunchtime, he swung around on his chair and inadvertently bashed both his knees on one of the table legs as he swung round. "*BANG BANG!*" it went. He immediately pushed his head forwards and faked a cheesy grin on his face and saying "_Arrrghhh!_" at the same time! It was as if he enjoyed this pain, but we both knew he didn't! He just made Honestly, you had to be there at the time to see it but I ended up in tears with laughter for about ten minutes after that! To this day I still laugh about this whenever I think about it&#8230;

I also used to laugh quite loudly at many of the early South Park episodes (mainly the stuff from the late nineties or right at the turn of the century).


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Perkins said:


> I fell out of my chair once in the middle of a lecture from laughing so hard while everyone else was like: o_0 dude, just chill. While the teacher was annoyed, which made me laugh even harder that I eventually excused myself.


What were you laughing at?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

ShatteredGlass said:


> What were you laughing at?


Apparently my imagination.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Fun time if you're bored.


Youtube Motley Crue Home Sweet Home


Ffw to 2:24


I know this girl.
I'm serious.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Perkins said:


> Apparently my imagination.


I remember I once saw this post on 9gag that had me laughing hysterically for like 5 minutes on end. It was glorious.


----------



## Starlitserenity (Sep 8, 2015)

The long senseless rambles between my friend and I (I met her online but she is my only true friend!)! They're crazy and hilarious!


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

My little sister (four years old) was sitting at the dinner table with my step-dad and I, and she had a carton of chocolate milk. My step-dad asks her if she's finished with it so she pulls out the straw, turns it upside down and shakes it, getting milk all over the table. I guess you just had to be there :/

Also when I watched this video:


----------

